# I Stream worth it?



## rkon (Apr 13, 2005)

Just an informal Poll on whether you like stream and if you are experiencing many issues.

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well worth it to me. Does exactly what I bought it for.

Dan


----------



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm having problems with downloads, but the streaming option works great and is mainly what I bought it for anyway. Certainly worth it.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Well worth it to me. Does exactly what I bought it for.
> 
> Dan


Same here.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

radish said:


> I'm having problems with downloads, but the streaming option works great and is mainly what I bought it for anyway. Certainly worth it.


what type of issues are you having with your downloads?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

It does what I expected it to do. I have no complaints. Whether it's "worth it" or not is another issue -- it costs a lot for the capability it provides. I knew this when I ordered it. I like having the latest toys, but the latest toys aren't always "worth it".


----------



## radish (Dec 21, 2001)

ducker said:


> what type of issues are you having with your downloads?


I have a separate thread in this forum, but in summary the downloads seem to time out about half way through despite a solid wireless connection.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Stream does what it's supposed to do. I think it's worth it the most if one has an iPad (or an android tablet in the future). I don't really enjoy watching much video on small 3.5" - 4" screens. But an iPad is a different story.


----------

